# Lookin for a EMD G16 Locomotive



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello guys, does anyone already saw a EMD locomotive G16 ? I'm trying to find one but my first researches are not very good.
If you know some manufacturer that make them, I'm interested for the link
Thanks

Billboquet


----------

